# We Clobbered 'Um



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: We Clobbered 'Um
For the avid angler little can compare with night snapper fishing around the full of the moon. During this time of the month mangrove snapper are known to go a little crazy as well as very hungry. Last month's 44 hour full moon trip found the mangos ready for dinner:

We were fishing the day before the full moon. This month we will be fishing four days after our big bright moon does its monthly thing. In addition, a severe Arctic Blast is due over the weekend. Yes! This happens even in Florida. Our temperature is expected to plunge all the way down to a very cold 48 degrees, and our high only 71. But we are ready for the worst:

Will fishing after the full moon prove to be as good as before? What about that "Arctic Circle' type weather? Will our Southern fish be hungry or frozen? Will we be able to say, 'We Clobbered 'Um?' Or, 'we'll get um next time?' Only one way to find out...sit back, relax, and join us as we find out together. Ten A.M. Friday morning, Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. Let's go!

First things first! We are starved. Rich (L), and Larry, that Tammy special hot meat balls & melted cheese on fresh Cuban bread looks like heaven on earth. This 44 hour trip is already a winner:

Now that was good. Decision time. Shall we watch TV? Tell tall tales? Hit our cozy bunks? Or just sit back and relax?

Better hit the sack; after all, we will be challenging the monsters of the deep for twenty five hours of actual fishing time. Captain Garett has advised us to get plenty of rest; we are going to need it. After mango time we are going to this wreck known to be the home of Mr. Amber jack and family. OK, Captain, we get the message.
The additional time allows us to cover more territory than the standard overnighter. Let's go way North where, we hope, the snapper are hungry. After a good 'days' sleep it's time to finds out. They are!



The bite is not as fast as we would like, but many very respectable mangos are filling the box:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh! That early morning bacon:

The mangrove snapper want their breakfast too. Mr. Larry Miller:


Mr. Joe May, that's one heck of a black fin tuna:

Mr. Cliff Vandenbosch, Venice, Florida, that's a nice gag:

Nice cobia. We don't see too many of them:

The mangos are getting even bigger:

The ARS refuse to be left out:

Kyle, one of the best mates ever, is so proud of our tuna. Who wouldn't be?

As that old sun does it's morning thing we can expect the mango bite to slow down:

Looks like Rich does not know that:

We feel like a good fight. Wonder if Mr. Amber Jack is ready to get it on? That wreck is a long ways away. No Problem in Tammy land. In Central Florida we know our Cuban sandwiches. 'Jersey Girl,' that's the real thing:


Look at that! The fights are on; we hope!

It's time!





Hold on! Mr. John Martin don't you know that NOAA can 'prove' those things don't exist:

The momma daughter team of Mrs. Christy Cooper & daughter Brianna, representing Gulfport, Florida:


Man! These AJ's are ready for a good old Southern 'Hoedown!'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Chris Larosa plays no games:

The entire boat has completely limited out on AJ's, and we are talking a two day limit:

Looks like NOAA also 'forgot' to tell the gags what bad shape they are in. Mr. Ian Keith:

Ever wonder what Captains do when they are not running the boat? Mr. Larry Miller (L), and Chef Tammy, congratulate Captain Garett:
(All gags & American reds were properly vented & sent home)

Second Captain 'Coach' John is as serious about fishing as we are:

Captain Garett is very proud of Mr. Martin:

Wow! Another cobia. Mr. Rogers Jones, fishing out of Hinckley IL. Hinckley's middle of the week temperature is predicted to hit a high of 13 degrees and a low of -1. Looks like Mr. Rogers' Arctic Blast is just a little different from ours:

Even the porgies are huge out here:

Look at the face on that rock, coral, or whatever that thing is:

Well, it's late Saturday evening; we have been fishing ever since around 7:30 Friday evening. We are tired, hungry, and fished out:

Chef Tammy has gone all out; the finest steak dinner, cooked to order, with all the trimmings. Now this is really roughing it:

We are stuffed. Let's hit the bunks. Take us home Captain John, home to beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:
Six A.M. Sunday morning. Now that was one quick night.
How does the catch look? Can we say, 'We Clobbered 'Um?' Let's take a look:
Back: Good friend, Twig Bireley, & Christy's husband, Brianna's dad, Mr. Rusty Cooper.
Center: Brinna & Christy
Front: Mr. Chris Larosa


Talk about a happy camper:

The winning AJ hit the scales at 37.1 pounds, grouper 5.4, and snapper a whopping 9.1 pounds:

Will that Arctic Blast kill the bite? or will we be able to say, We Clobbered 'Um? Those big smiles speak louder than words. Guess that mountain of fish also has something to say about that:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You are a fishing machine and a fantastic story teller. Is this your boat? I'm still not sure what you actually do besides write.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. The Florida Fisherman is not my boat. My only affiliation with Hubbard's Florida Fisherman is a passenger just like everyone else. I have been fishing Central Florida ever since the late forties. I love it. My wife of 39 years & my youngest daughter both passed away from cancer. Fishing, hunting, and sharing is what keeps me going. 
Thanks for asking & for being a part of my life. Bob H.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys put the beatdown on them again. Thanks for the post Mr. Bob !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Guess we did kina put a hurting on them.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done Sir!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done and keep on catching and posting. Love to read your reports...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

:notworthy: 
Thanks guys! It's people like you that make me want to keep going & sharing.


----------

